# Apotech



## Popeye (Nov 24, 2013)

Anyone know anything about Apotech>  Got a buddy that says he has Test Cyp/Enth 500 and Im tryin to tell him its bunk?!?!? Well not bunk.....but not 500mg/ml... Any thoughts?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

Isn't he the guy that designed the pyramids in Egypt?


----------



## Azog (Nov 24, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Isn't he the guy that designed the pyramids in Egypt?



Nah that dude was Imhotep. Apotech is some dude who aliens gave the secret to brewing painless cyp/eth 500mg/ml.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2013)

nobody really knows who built the pyramids or how old they are


----------



## Seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

Aliens built the pyramids bro. It's gotta be..


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 24, 2013)

That must be where my buddy get his tc350 from. And it never goes out of the solution.


----------



## halfwit (Nov 25, 2013)

Do you mean Apotek?  Isn't that the brand from some eroids site?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 25, 2013)

halfwit said:


> Do you mean Apotek?  Isn't that the brand from some eroids site?


It may be...idk...dont talk to this guy alot...but he calls me once in awhile askin about juice...this time asking about his 500mg cyp/enth...Ive talked to him since and basically told him test500 cyp/enth is unheard of...but go ahead and try it....Ill let u guys know what happens


----------



## shenky (Nov 25, 2013)

halfwit said:


> Do you mean Apotek?  Isn't that the brand from some eroids site?



Apotek is, indeed, on eroids. It is sold under Mutagenic, who I believe are "rated number 1" on eroids. Surprisingly, aside from eroids, there doesn't seem to be a lot of talk about the lab.


----------



## halfwit (Nov 25, 2013)

Popeye said:


> It may be...idk...dont talk to this guy alot...but he calls me once in awhile askin about juice...this time asking about his 500mg cyp/enth...Ive talked to him since and basically told him test500 cyp/enth is unheard of...but go ahead and try it....Ill let u guys know what happens



Sounds painful as hell haha.  No more high concentration stuff for this guy.  I've seen T800 before, but I bet that stuff is PURE Benzyl Alcohol!


----------



## willytater (Dec 1, 2013)

Sounds like it would burn a hole in your Ass


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't they make the 50ml jugs?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh and **** you Popeye.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah and not only did the aliens make the pyramids. They violated me during an abduction


----------

